# My new (old) wine press



## Larryh86GT (Sep 30, 2010)

Look what followed me home last night. It's appears to be complete and in good working order. It's still sitting in Itsuko's car. I've got to get some help getting it out and I'll post some pics of it upright when I do. It has No 3 on one of the posts. Now to figure out how to use it properly.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 30, 2010)

Can't see the bottom but you should have a mesh bag that goes in the holding area for fruit, then as you press the fruit the fruit remains in the mesh bag but allows the juice to escape into a trough then out a tube or hole into your bucket.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 30, 2010)

sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Gee (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice! ...and in very good shape.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 3, 2010)

I got it out of the car yesterday. Boy this press is heavy. What do you think? Did I do ok for $65.00?


----------



## rodo (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice, that will teach Itsuko to leave you by yourself for a month .


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 3, 2010)

Whiles the cats away..... And you even used her car instead of your own! This guy's my hero!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2010)

Are you sure there isnt a 0 or a 5 next to that #3 as thats how presses are sized?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 3, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Whiles the cats away..... And you even used her car instead of your own! This guy's my hero!





rodo said:


> Nice, that will teach Itsuko to leave you by yourself for a month .



Or I could have just called her and asked her to take the wine press out of her car when she got home. 




Wade E said:


> Are you sure there isnt a 0 or a 5 next to that #3 as thats how presses are sized?



It is:

NO
3


----------



## Boyd (Oct 3, 2010)

Tell her to remove it from her car when she gets home?

I would bet that would go over like a fart in church!!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 3, 2010)

Man...I wish i could find a deal like that for 65 bucks. That thing is a monster. Lot's of information on this forum about pressing. Don't over press with that beast.


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Oct 4, 2010)

Your a brave man if you do that! I have been looking at the presses on Ebay and I'll tell ya, if that one has no cracks in the press board or it works as advertised (which it should) you got one hell of a deal!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Mark, I see you are located in Roatan. Itsuko and I will be visiting there for a day on a cruise in March. We have never been there before and are looking forward to it.

Larry


----------



## robie (Oct 4, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Hi Mark, I see you are located in Roatan. Itsuko and I will be visiting there for a day on a cruise in March. We have never been there before and are looking forward to it.
> 
> Larry



You will enjoy Roatan! Do they still have the zip lines there for tourists?
I remember visiting the small factory that makes the jewelry from....... 
( oh man! I can't think of the name now, but it is from the inside layers of conch shells. Calico or cameo? Ugh, I don't remember.)

Anyway, I enjoyed the island very much. The people are very nice there.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 4, 2010)

robie said:


> You will enjoy Roatan! Do they still have the zip lines there for tourists?
> I remember visiting the small factory that makes the jewelry from.......
> ( oh man! I can't think of the name now, but it is from the inside layers of conch shells. Calico or cameo? Ugh, I don't remember.)
> 
> Anyway, I enjoyed the island very much. The people are very nice there.



I'm easy to please. Usually just a good margarita will do the trick.


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Oct 7, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Hi Mark, I see you are located in Roatan. Itsuko and I will be visiting there for a day on a cruise in March. We have never been there before and are looking forward to it.
> 
> Larry



The biggest problem you will face is that out of all the places your going to visit your will wish you had more time here! If you dock in Coxen Hole, well that isn't the "real" Island but is the older city and government head of Roatan Municipal, which is the West half of the island. Santos Guradiola, East end Municipal is Oak Ridge, Camp Bay Helene, Parrot Treee etc. that is more like the real ispand way out here East. Either way your should enjoy it! Give me a ring if you end up having a bit of time on your hands! 895-07588 yes there is an extra number, long Central American story!

Mark


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh forget the margarita! Get a "Monkey LaLa" that will make you happy very quickly!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 7, 2010)

Roatan_Mark said:


> Oh forget the margarita! Get a "Monkey LaLa" that will make you happy very quickly!



This?
1 oz vodka
1 oz Kahlua® coffee liqueur
4 oz half-and-half
1 scoop ice cream
2 oz cream of coconut
Blend until smooth and frothy.

Sounds good.




Roatan_Mark said:


> The biggest problem you will face is that out of all the places your going to visit your will wish you had more time here! If you dock in Coxen Hole, well that isn't the "real" Island but is the older city and government head of Roatan Municipal, which is the West half of the island. Santos Guradiola, East end Municipal is Oak Ridge, Camp Bay Helene, Parrot Treee etc. that is more like the real ispand way out here East. Either way your should enjoy it! Give me a ring if you end up having a bit of time on your hands! 895-07588 yes there is an extra number, long Central American story!
> 
> Mark




We are cruising on Carnival Lines this time. It may be docking here:

Mahogany Bay is located on the southwest coast of the island of Roatan - about 40 miles off the north coast of Honduras - and is part of the Bay Islands, which also include Guanaja and Utila. Known for its crystal-clear water, blue skies and warm sun, Roatan is the perfect place for swimming, kayaking, snorkeling and sightseeing from the Magical Flying Beach Chair. Explore the exotic, undeveloped East End of Roatan with a narrated trip aboard an island-style boat. Learn about the island's history, meet the local Garifuna people and sample delicious jams from locally grown flowers and fruits.


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Oct 8, 2010)

Well sounds wonderful, th new dock is where you will be going but you cannot possibley do more than one choice of activity in the alloted time I don't think. I would take the east end tour in a "island Style boat" meaning most likely a dory which is one big mahogany log hollowed out and with an engine in it so no paddeling required . I think it is the Mangrove tour and you also stop by bob's hole n the wall. but it is up to you. Personally I think all the people that take the zipline tour are crazy! What kind of safety do you think they have here, and then think about the missing medical facilities and infrastructure! It is a third world country mind you  Anyway you ought to have a ton of fun! And yes, that is the Monkey lala I was referring too, very good drink!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The boat tour sound like fun. We won't be doing any zipline tours. I'm not a big fan of heights. I've got the monkey lala down to try.


----------



## Kradman1 (Oct 16, 2010)

I just purchased a 1905 Apple/Wine Press myself at a recent auction. The wooden bucket, wooden frame work, and the location where the juice rolls out looks very familiar to yours; however, there's an additional piece for pressing apples. Heavy too! You got a good deal.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 20, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/american-wine-m...946?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56406217fa



Starting bid: US $1,275.00 



*WOW*

Maybe I did get a good deal for 65.00.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 20, 2010)

Larry, 

for 1.2k you could buy one heck of a new press!

johnT.


----------

